# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Chris Thile talks about his Loar

## danb

Here's a fun video, Chris Thile talking about his loar!

----------


## danb

Fast forward to about 2:25 if you just want to hear him ripping it up on "jerusalem ridge"

----------


## Brian Ray

Nice...

----------


## Scott Tichenor

That is _amazing_. I know it's a simple Bach invention, but somehow he's figured out how to play both parts simultaneously! Incredible.

----------


## Mandomax

How does he get that tone of out of right-hand tapping?  I've tried to play Eruption on e-mando, but I didn't know Chris could do it on acoustic!  Fast forward to about 4:20 in for when he does the dive bombs by bending the neck-don't try this on your Loar!

----------


## Ed Goist

Is that a dress he's wearing, or some strange ethnic garb?!

----------


## Benjamin T

Classic!

----------


## Alex Orr

I just don't think he put a lot of feeling into those breaks  :Wink:

----------


## Mike Black

Talk about disbelief!!!!!  :Disbelief:   WOW!!!  :Disbelief:

----------


## Douglas McMullin

Great stuff!  I wonder how carving his initials into the back of the Loar will impact its value?

----------


## Jim Hilburn

It's working on my system.

----------


## P.D. Kirby

> The embedded video isn't coming up.  Any chance you could copy the URL so I could see it at youtube?


I'm having the same problem, can anyone post the URL please.

----------


## Brent Hutto

Man, I hope the YouTube clip doesn't hang like that all day. Some of us are dying to see the whole thing.

----------


## Andrew DeMarco

It won't work for me :Frown:

----------


## Andrew DeMarco

Maybe we can get a direct link to the youtube vid?

----------


## Brad Weiss

I could only watch up to the point where does the triple stops minor 6 arpeggis behind his head, and then buffering seizes up. Dang!

----------


## danb

Changed the embedding type.. It was supporting the 3d version! Give it another try if you were having issues

----------


## Chip Booth

Sweet!  But is Bach bluegrass when you play it on a mandolin?

----------


## Mandoviol

Hmmm, I smell a .gif....

----------


## Tracey

Y'all ain't right.  Happy April Fools Day

----------


## Kirk Albrecht

Won't open on this computer running IE 8.

I will check it when I get home on my Mac.

Or - maybe not if this is some kind of ruse based on the date today.   :Disbelief:

----------


## Alex Orr

> Great stuff!  I wonder how carving his initials into the back of the Loar will impact its value?


Not anymore than carving that third f-hole into it in order for it to "breathe more freely".  :Frown:

----------


## Brad Weiss

I find that if I run a Unix patch through my Chrome browser, and put on the security settings (httpS, not http) I can see the whole wondrous thing.

----------


## f5loar

Wow!  I knew the Loar changed his life but had no idea as how much it did change it. He was pretty much superhuman before he got the Loar with just a regular Dudenbostel but that Loar was like a gift from the Gods.  Thile may go down as the greatest mandolin player that ever lived and to acknowledge he owes it all to Lloyd Loar is just special.

----------


## Rob Fowler

Funny....6:66.....

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Youtube's servers are kicking back an error message from the server command line ping. I think we've overwhelmed the video stream and they're limiting acess to just that one. Dan, can you split our IP so they can't detect us correctly?

----------


## Raganlarry

You lads are just not right.

----------


## Aran

Yep can't wait to see this too.....

----------


## Douglas McMullin

YouTube now states that the video has been removed! I am glad I saw it before it got yanked.

----------


## Caleb

> Funny....6:66.....


Yes! This proves Thile is really the devil!
 :Disbelief:

----------


## Mike Black

> YouTube now states that the video has been removed! I am glad I saw it before it got yanked.


Ditto!

----------


## dave

"I am glad I saw it before it got yanked." Me to!

----------


## Glassweb

Fearless Leader most funny!!

----------


## Ed Goist

I bet the pulling of the video had something to do with Thile's weird attire. 
That was bizarre! So out of place with the virtuoso playing?

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

Still can't view it...

----------


## ColdBeerGoCubs

Is there an English version of this?

----------


## danb

Oops, how embarrassing! I patched the tcp stack module with the latest errata.. Should now be working for safari and chrome users.. Give me a few more minutes to get the streaming cookies working on ie! Sorry foe the hassle

----------


## Brent Hutto

I hate when things get yanked.

----------


## mrmando

I knew Thile could pole-dance, but I didn't know he could do it and play "Superfreak" on his Loar at the same time...

----------


## Nonprophet

I just wish he hadn't smashed his Loar in the end--seems like a real waste of a great instrument just for theatrical effect......but, I guess he's got money to burn.........


NP

----------


## mrmando

Don't believe everything you see ... people can do just about anything with digital effects these days. In fact, I'm 90 percent sure they pasted in Alan Bibey's right hand over Thile's on "Evening Prayer Blues"...

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

Still can't view.

----------


## Douglas McMullin

The video was removed. Sadly, YouTube does not allow content with nudity.

----------


## sachmo63

Did anyone save it to their hard drive......?

----------


## Nonprophet

I saved a copy to my hard drive before YT yanked it, please reply here in this thread if you want me to send you a copy....

NP

----------


## Jim Roberts

That has to be one of the largest bongs I have ever seen...and I saw quite a few of them in the 70's!  I'll bet the bowl will easily hold a nickel bag.

----------


## Mandoviol

I saved it to my hard-drive, but when I try to view it, all I get is static and this weird voice saying "All Hail Manos, the Hands of Fate!"  Don't suppose Chris and Mephistopheles had some dealings, do you?   :Frown:

----------


## Dobe

_<inappropriate comment removed by Moderator>_

----------


## JEStanek

This vidoe makes me want to smash my own mandolins.  :Frown:  Thile's got skillz.

Jamie

----------


## f5loar

If you look closely at the moment he smashed the Loar when his hand is in the air with it from the back you can tell the grains are not the same or I could because I know what the back of his Loar looks like.  He switched it out with a KM1000 to make you think it was the Loar.  He was getting all "hendrixed" on it I guess.  I've never seen him do it in a live show.   Still a waste of a fine mandolin. 
Actually I didn't notice the nudity but I can see why they pulled it.  PS:  My chrome package called for an update to stream this in.

----------


## Rob Fowler

Nonprophet...please send me a copy.....I guess....

----------


## Martin Stevens

umm.. if there really is a video, I'd like to see it nonprophet.

----------


## Nonprophet

> If you look closely at the moment he smashed the Loar when his hand is in the air with it from the back you can tell the grains are not the same or I could because I know what the back of his Loar looks like.  He switched it out with a KM1000 to make you think it was the Loar.  He was getting all "hendrixed" on it I guess.  I've never seen him do it in a live show.   Still a waste of a fine mandolin.


Well, that makes much more sense, glad you caught that! I mean, you know his insurance wouldn't cover the damage if he did it intentionally..... 




> PS:  My chrome package called for an update to stream this in.


Yes, I had to install the latest Flash plugin for Firefox to be able to view it....

NP

----------


## Rick Albertson

Nonprophet...please send me a copy. Thanks.

----------


## Linds

> I saved a copy to my hard drive before YT yanked it, please reply here in this thread if you want me to send you a copy....
> 
> NP


I would like a copy, NP, assuming it isn't an April Fool's joke, of course.   :Wink:

----------


## f5loar

I see no one has mentioned Thile saying his Loar was 10 times better than Monroe's Loar and that he was 10 times better a picker than Monroe.  I guess we all have our opinions but just how far should you take those assumptions?  10 times better?  Pleeeeeeeeeeeease!  That's just about borderline being a bit aragont and snooty.

----------


## Alex Orr

> I see no one has mentioned Thile saying his Loar was 10 times better than Monroe's Loar and that he was 10 times better a picker than Monroe.  I guess we all have our opinions but just how far should you take those assumptions?  10 times better?  Pleeeeeeeeeeeease!  That's just about borderline being a bit aragont and snooty.


To his credit, the interviewer suggested he was at least twenty times better than Monroe and Thile (humbly) responded by saying, "No, I'm really only 10 times better than Bill."

----------


## Joe Parker

I just spoke with Chris about the clip being pulled. He claims it was yanked due to the negative publicity it was gathering and speculation that some scenes had been altered. His reps have been able to trace the problem back to a web site in the mid west. Chris said the entire clip,in its original format, will be aired this evening on Entertainment Tonight in an attempt to set the record straight. stay tuned!

----------


## Nonprophet

There's been so much interest in the video clip that I went ahead and posted it to Youtube again, the link should be embedded below:



Make sure that your flash plugin is up to date or else it probably won't load properly.....

NP

----------


## Matt DeBlass

I think it's safe to say I'll never play Bach like he does in this video.

----------


## JEStanek

I have a free Mandolin Cafe Ball Cap (RED only) for the first 5 people to send me a screenshot of the moment the Loar breaks. --->GO!

Jamie

----------


## 8strings

..... It took me a little while Dan, but now I realise why the video is not playing: 

April the First

----------


## Ed Goist

> I have a free Mandolin Cafe Ball Cap (RED only) for the first 5 people to send me a screenshot of the moment the Loar breaks. --->GO!
> 
> Jamie


Jamie:

*I got it*...Right here:



*Awesome!*...It's at 7:23, just seconds after Thile jumps to his feet and that dress or ethnic outfit or whatever he's wearing flies up.

----------


## Maddie Witler

:Mandosmiley:

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Simply awesome. I can't view Youtube videos at work so I had to wait until I got home. Outstanding. I think this is the reason I dislike these youngsters. I'll never be able to play like that. Love his style or hate it, Thile really shows what he has in this video. I'm amazed that his fingers don't leave his hands.

----------


## chasray

I think Chris is going through the circle of fifths.

----------


## barry

Wow!

----------


## Martin Stevens

Okay I got the video working now. Pretty crazy stuff. 

I was really shocked when he mentioned that Blue Chip really IS a gimmick and they just pay him lots of money to convince the masses otherwise.... I wonder if they'll drop him off the website now.

----------


## Rick Albertson

Still can't view... what is the YouTube URL? Thanks.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Try this link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go2EFt3y5uk

Shoot, that didn't get to it for me.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

OK, this is an April Fools joke, right?

----------


## MANNDOLINS

I am ver y much interest in your item. I would like to purchase a copy....I will forward a certified check to you in the amount of $2000.00. pleased for you to deduct item cost and send remainder to me vie western union...within 24 hours. No need for to ship item...I will have my shipper pick it up.

----------


## bjewell

Watching this video only confirmed that I can play rings around this dude, dress and all...

----------


## Elliot Luber

For some reason I can't watch this video. When I go to the page it's already loading and it never loads, or lets me press pause. What's the URL?

----------


## Dave Gumbart

You know, I kept expecting Pac Rim Jim to appear, out of nowhere.  Alas, 'twas not to be.

----------


## f5loar

Hey it's not midnight yet!  Some of you will have to wait until after midnight to get the video to work.  Others have enjoyed it all day and can't wait to see what feedback it's gets on Sat.

----------


## Chris Willingham

Got, got and got!!! I'm a newspaper writer and always LOVE working on our yearly April 1st story (it involved cheerleaders this year). I try to be cautious, but this just snowed me several times today. Woke up, cutting up a grapefruit and searching youtube for this thing to work. I gotta see it! Ahhh!! Checked back several times. Maybe the link is working now. Nope. Possibly the most snowed I've been on an April's Fools. I sweared I checked it four times before I realized! Good work guys. Love it.

----------


## Brett Byers

nobody bothered to mention that he's actually talking about his "The Loar", and that he never actually had the real deal, he just had his "The Loar" reworked so it looked authentic.  That's pretty significant.

----------


## Mandoviol

I have to say, watching Chris play "Rubber Biscuit" at the end was pretty entertaining, especially because he was singing it in a high falsetto.  Who would have guessed he could make himself sound like Tiny Tim?

----------


## George R. Lane

> nobody bothered to mention that he's actually talking about his "The Loar", and that he never actually had the real deal, he just had his "The Loar" reworked so it looked authentic.  That's pretty significant.


That would be right up Big Joes alley. Care to share Big Joe????

----------


## TallTale

> I saved a copy to my hard drive before YT yanked it, please reply here in this thread if you want me to send you a copy....
> 
> NP


Yes Please send me this!!

----------


## Rob Fowler

I finally got the video to work and, you know, this is the first time I actually like Chris Thile's hair and I think it actually made him play good. 'Bout time he sounded like a bluegrass musician should even though he was playing Bach...His clothes WERE kind of weird like you mentioned, Ed. Why did he keep talking about pickles, also? Weird.

----------


## Mike Bromley

Doesn't seem to be working, Dan.  Like your signature says...the [buffering] wheel is turning, but the [video] is dead!....lol

----------


## Robert Lane

:Popcorn:  :Whistling:  :Popcorn:  :Whistling:  :Popcorn:

----------


## Miked

> I saved a copy to my hard drive before YT yanked it, please reply here in this thread if you want me to send you a copy....
> 
> NP


I would appreciate it!

----------


## Nonprophet

Ok everyone, it's after midnight now so.........sorry to disappoint but this was all just an APRIL FOOL'S JOKE by DanB!! Lol!  It was a lot of fun and I hope you didn't mind some good-natured fun......!

NP

----------


## 8strings

.... Would it now not be great if we could get Chris to really talk about all of his instrument(s) and to post this clip on YouTube?

----------


## danb

Zing!

Thanks to all who played along so well  :Smile: 

As many have of course spotted, the video was just an animation of the "loading" graphic at YouTube

----------


## Ted Eschliman

It's a little blotchy, but at 3:45, I could swear I saw him use his big toe for one of the pedal tones.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

It's amazing what that man does with his face while he plays.

----------


## Scotti Adams

Weve been Punk'd

----------


## billkilpatrick

gol'durnlowdowndirtytrick - faith in the top-brass is shaken

----------


## Popeye39

He lost me in the middle with the, Gene Simmons fire breathing tribute.  Then it all came together when he pulled out his Loar Uke and did the Tiny Tim medley.  The break he took during Tiptoe Through the Tulips was self-indulgent.

----------


## hank

This is the funniest thread I have ever read.  Our Internet provider was down yesterday afternoon so I didn't see it till this morning.  What a hoot, Dan you had me going line, hook and sinker until the descriptions of the performance got so outrageous.  The funniest of all was Scotts "Youtube's servers are kicking back an error message from the server command line ping. I think we've overwhelmed the video stream and they're limiting acess to just that one. Dan, can you split our IP so they can't detect us correctly?" Captain Kirk at the helm of the Enterprise couldn't have said it better. :Chicken:  :Chicken:  :Chicken:  :Chicken:  :Chicken:

----------


## John Ritchhart

Say what you will, I think the crack he made about Sara Watkins was out of line.    :Redface:

----------


## pilateswoman

:Mandosmiley: 


> Here's a fun video, Chris Thile talking about his loar!


could someone send me this?  Greatly appreciated :Mandosmiley: :

----------


## Rob Fowler

Pilateswoman.....IT WAS AN APRIL FOOLS JOKE!!!

----------


## erickbloodax

:Crying:  :Crying: 


> Here's a fun video, Chris Thile talking about his loar!


A cruel joke indeed! The most wonderful video clip ever that I can't see. :Crying:  :Crying:

----------

